# Make your own bevel gears on a mini-lathe.



## SignalFailure (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks to Tel, circlip and others here's a way of making simple bevel gears on a mini-lathe...

http://miniature-engines.weebly.com/bevel-gears.html


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice, I will be making one of those indexing attachments.

Great site you have by the way.

David


----------



## carbide_burner (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice! Great idea! Thanks for sharing!
This forum has opened up a world of possibilities to me that can be achieved with minimal equipment. To be able to achieve the results in an unconventional way is much more fun than it would be otherwise. I've already seen some seriously puzzled facial expressions after mentioning that I am going to cut gears on the lathe ;D ;D


----------



## SignalFailure (Sep 28, 2008)

Ordinary gears will be easier still hopefully - a simple disc for the gearwheel, the same tool used parallel to the bed and the simple indexer.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 28, 2008)

That is a slick idea! I am thinking you could do much the same to cut slines on a shaft...


----------



## BrianS (Dec 18, 2008)

Crud! The link appears to be gone. Anyone still have this info? This is something I am very interested in doing.

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## tmuir (Dec 18, 2008)

BrianS  said:
			
		

> Crud! The link appears to be gone. Anyone still have this info? This is something I am very interested in doing.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Brian



It looks as if his whole site has moved.
Here it is
http://sites.google.com/site/collectedinterests/model-engineering


----------



## BrianS (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that - there is a link on the front page of the 'weebly' site or in my sig here


----------

